# New phot set up..got to love the LOML



## DaveO (Dec 23, 2006)

I received this as an early Xmas present...I guess my photography has really been suckin'.






And opened up 






So I gave it a try with some pens I had lying around




Xmas present for FIL





Thuya bul with PH and Wenge accents








Curly Sycamore with Wenge accents for my Aunt

Thanks for looking, appreciate the critques 

Dave


----------



## woodpens (Dec 23, 2006)

Awesome! That is quite a present. You owe her big time for this! []


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 23, 2006)

Dave,
I have (almost) that same one...just goes by another name... the Recorder Studio in a Box. I really like mine and I'm sure you will see an improvement in your pictures.... From the look of the ones you just posted, you've already seen what it can produce.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Ligget (Dec 24, 2006)

Great photos![:0]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 24, 2006)

She should have put an image resized in your stocking[^]


----------



## DaveO (Dec 24, 2006)

Eagle, are they too large? I have a 21" flat pannel monitor so I can't really tell. I reduce the file size from the original 2.2 MB or so down to what ever I can to get it to under 250 KB to put into my Gallery. I find that if I make all my pics 650 x ? that many of then get very grainy and that defeats the purpose of trying to take better pics.
I have more trouble uploading and posting pictures on this site than all the others I participate in. The file size limitations are pretty restrictive, seeing as 90% of the pictures are of very small items like pens[:0]
Dave[]


----------



## bca1313 (Dec 25, 2006)

Dave and Don...

Can you share with me where you would purchase something like this since you both have them?  This fits what I have been looking for.  I have not posted pics because they dont come out well so this would really help.  Any help is appreciated.

Ben


----------



## DaveO (Dec 25, 2006)

My wife got it from Wolf Camera, but I have seen many other types for sale on E-bay.

Dave[]


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 27, 2006)

I just ordered one through a online site. I can't wait till I get it. My scanned pens leave a bit to be desired.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is the one I purchased and cheaper than I paid by $8

http://tinyurl.com/y44xwr

Or do a search on American Recorder SIB-100 Photo Studio-in-a-Box  and you may even find it at a better price. I paid $63 and shipping.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by bca1313_
> <br />Dave and Don...
> 
> Can you share with me where you would purchase something like this since you both have them?  This fits what I have been looking for.  I have not posted pics because they dont come out well so this would really help.  Any help is appreciated.
> ...


----------



## bca1313 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks...


----------



## rapost (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks guys....[8D]....you should be getting a commission check soon......followed by a nasty note from my wife! []


----------



## bob393 (Dec 28, 2006)

Real nice. Quite a gift.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 2, 2007)

Being ashamed of some of my pen pictures posted here lately, I thought I'd spend a little time in this area of IAP to see what I can learn.

After reviewing this thread and seeing the difference a little photo booth could make in picture quality, I immediately jumped on the link Don posted to Amazon and ordered that little rascal.  

I already had $50 credit from Amazon rewards I was holding and with free shipping, I think I came out of pocket something like $5.95 for the whole taco. I guess that almost qualifies as a gloat of some sort [}]

Any way, maybe this coupled with further reading in this area, will improve my future picture posts. [8D][]


----------

